# Vox AC4C1-bl



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

I just picked up this amp today an early Christmas gift. Wow can't believe the power and the sounds that come from this amp. I was a Marshall guy till I was in the shop checking out this little Gem. I need a small amp for my home that has some power to play with drums and just playing on my own. I tried many amps out in the store ,but the one that gained my attention was this amp. This is the sound I want for me I play classical rock and this amp is very good for that style of music. The clean sounds are bright if you want some distortion no problem. The Marshall I had was a MG15CFx nice amp and thought that was the one for me until this came along. I also see the difference between digital and tube now. I can see why many musicians like the tube amps . I am sold on tube amps now. This little amp puts out all that I need for my style of music in a nice compact unit.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had an ac4tvh for a while, i liked it too.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes I really like it. You are probably aware that the Beatles only used Vox amps.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

fsone said:


> Yes I really like it. You are probably aware that the Beatles only used Vox amps.


They also used Fender amps.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Is this the one featuring the Top Boost channel from an AC30? 

I'm a big fan of Vox amps.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I can see how you'd like the Vox AC4 coming from a Marshall MG series. The only MG I ever heard was muddy as hell with the gain dialled up. 

Glad you found something you dig - enjoy it!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

It looks like a fun little amp.


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Hardasmum I believe that is correct on the boost. This little baby will really crank up!


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

gtone you are right about the Marshall sounding muddy on the gain. Sure am liking the Vox the more I use it the better I like it. Sounds are so crisp and bright and give it some gain rock on brothers. Also can be used as a studio amp as well.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I have an AC4C1-12. It uses the same chassis as the AC4C1-BL, but in a larger cabinet that contains a 12" speaker instead of the 10" speaker in the -BL. These are very cool amps. They have a simple signal chain, one channel with Gain, Bass, Treble and Master, and they put out a great chimey Voxy tone.

They are very bright as you would expect from a Top Boost circuit, and the 4 watt power section and small cabinet don't provide for a ton of bass. Some folks clip out the bright caps to improve the perceived bass response, but I took the advice of a TDRI forum member, and went with a different modification - I replaced the output transformer. I am a hobbyist amp builder, and happened to have a suitable transformer on hand (although a good replacement would only cost about $30). The result is stellar - more headroom, more bass, and more mojo. I love this amp.

As an aside, the recent AC10C1 is also fantastic. It has the same basic Top Boost pre-amp circuit, but doesn't suffer from weak bass response since it has a 10 watt push-pull power stage AND a wide body cabinet.

Great stuff coming from the Vox guys these days.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm enjoying the AC10 right now.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A mild hijack here. I have Vox Pathfinder 15r amp. It's analog SS. Best little inexpensive practice amp there is. When I bought a guitar from someone 8 years ago, he through in this amp for free.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sliberty said:


> They are very bright as you would expect from a Top Boost circuit, and the 4 watt power section and small cabinet don't provide for a ton of bass. Some folks clip out the bright caps to improve the perceived bass response, but I took the advice of a TDRI forum member, and went with a different modification - I replaced the output transformer. I am a hobbyist amp builder, and happened to have a suitable transformer on hand (although a good replacement would only cost about $30). The result is stellar - more headroom, more bass, and more mojo. I love this amp.


Any idea if this mod would work on an AC4 head? NOS tubes made a huge difference, but if the amp can be further improved for $30 I'm down.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsone (Feb 23, 2015)

Good feedback on this amp guys . I sure am happy with it, one of the best purchases i have ever made.


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Any idea if this mod would work on an AC4 head? NOS tubes made a huge difference, but if the amp can be further improved for $30 I'm down.


Which AC4 head do you have, and what are you trying to accomplish by modding it?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sliberty said:


> Which AC4 head do you have, and what are you trying to accomplish by modding it?


The head is an AC4-TVH.

I'd love to get more chime & some of that mojo you mentioned in a previous post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sliberty (May 17, 2008)

I believe that the AC4-TVH uses a different circuit than the AC4C1 series. My C4C1-12 has 2 12AX7's, and 1 EL84, and the controls are Gain, Bass, Treble, and Master Volume. I believe yours is rather different, so I wouldn't say that the transformer replacement would have a similar impact. if you have a schematic, that would help - I could compare the two and see if there are enough similarities, or perhaps some other recommended changes.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine has just Vol & Tone, plus a switch to select 1/4, 1 & 4W.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave-O (Jan 11, 2017)

sliberty said:


> They are very bright as you would expect from a Top Boost circuit, and the 4 watt power section and small cabinet don't provide for a ton of bass. Some folks clip out the bright caps to improve the perceived bass response, but I took the advice of a TDRI forum member, and went with a different modification - I replaced the output transformer. I am a hobbyist amp builder, and happened to have a suitable transformer on hand (although a good replacement would only cost about $30). The result is stellar - more headroom, more bass, and more mojo. I love this amp.
> 
> .


Hi, Could you share exactly what output transformer you used and any guidance on the install? I'm pretty comfortable with soldering and drilling holes along with discharging capacitors to be safe, but don't understand very much about amp electronics.

Thanks!


----------

